# Under water Tree



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone know how to create a tree like this picture or if there is a underwater plant that is similar. I think this looks so beautfiul. Not sure if the tree was created by wood with a type of moss to make it look like leaves or what.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I couldn't tell you how to make it exactly like that, but know of a way to make it look pretty similar. You get a few twigs, or whatever, and make the base of the tree and branches if you want. Then put java moss on top of it and it'll eventually look pretty similar. It takes a little while for it to look full but will look sweet. No clue how this guy did it though.

That is a great looking tank though, gotta love nature aquariums.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah, there are some pretty ridiculously fantastic Aquascapes out there.. Google Aquascape competition and you'll see some insane stuff.. Mostly from South East Asia, Hong Kong and that neck of the woods...

I looked into it a little, and as BurgerKing says, its branches and twigs, and they tie on moss with green cotton thread (which eventually rots by the time the moss takes hold) or they use clear thin fishing line.. I actually have seen that picture before. This level of Aquascaping is a real art. These guys/girls are very talented..


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I believe that moss is _Fontinalis antipyretica_ ... it's denser and a deeper green compared to java moss. Also Amano style setups tend to use it much more frequently.


----------

